# لماذا لا يؤمن بعض الناس بالرب يسوع وتعاليمة ؟



## مونيكا 57 (28 مارس 2009)

*لماذا لا يؤمن بعض الناس بالرب يسوع المسيح وتعاليمه؟​*

*هناك أسباب كثيرة لعدم الإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح، فمثلاً كثير من الناس لا يؤمنون بالرب يسوع أو تعاليمه لأنهم لا يعرفون عنه شيئاً. وهؤلاء لم تتح لهم الفرصة لقراءة الكتاب المقدس 







وخاصة الإنجيل الذي يتكلم عن شخصه، وصلاحه، وبره، وقداسته، ونقائه، وطهارته، وكماله، وخلوه تماماً من أي ذنب، أو غش، أو خطية. لا يعرفون كيف ولد من عذراء، بدون أب. ولا يعرفون أن تعاليمه الفريدة في نوعها التي جعلت حتى أعداءه يقولون: "لم يتكلم أحد قط مثل هذا الإنسان" ولا يعرفون عن معجزاته العجيبة حتى أنه رد البصر للعميان، شفى المرضى على أنواع علتهم بكلمة من فمه، مشى على الماء، وأمر العواصف لتهدأ فخضعت لكلمته، أحيى الموتى وحتى أخرج الميت من قبره بعد أربعة أيام من دفنه. لا يعرفون عن حبه للبشر حتى أنه جاء إلى هذه الأرض ليبذل نفسه فداءً عن كل البشر، ويموت على الصليب ليدفع عقاب آثام وذنوب البشر. ولا يعرفون عن قيامته من الأموات وظهوره لتلاميذه بعد موته. ولا يعرفون عن صعوده إلى السموات أمام أعين تلاميذه. ولا يعرفون أنه سيأتي مرة ثانية ليدين ويحكم على كل إنسان في الآخرة. لا يعرفون كل ذلك. إذن، من الصعب على فرد أن يؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح بدون قراءة، أو الاستماع للكتاب المقدس.

وهنا يجدر بنا أن نذكر أن الله نفسه أخبرنا في العهد القديم وفي العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس عن الرب يسوع المسيح أخبرنا في العهد القديم عنه بواسطة الأنبياء الذين أوحى لهم الروح القدس بالنبوات عن مجيء الرب يسوع المسيح مئات من السنين قبل مجيئه. فهناك مئات من النبوات عن الرب يسوع في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس. فمثلاً تنبأ إشعياء النبي بحوالي 700 سنة قبل ميلاد الرب يسوع عن ميلاده قائلا في إشعياء 14:7، ".. ها العئراء تحبل وتلد ابناً، تدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" ,اخبرنا الله في العهد الجديد عن الرب يسوع المسيح عندما أوحي لرسل السيد المسيح أن يكتبوا عنه. فمثلا يفسر الرسول متى آية إشعياء 14:7 "... ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا، تدعو اسمه عمانوئيل". وأخبرنا الله في العهد الجديد عن الرب يسوع المسيح عندما أوحى لرسل السيد المسيح أن يكتبوا عنه. فمثلا يفسر الرسول متى آية إشعياء السابقة بسرده في الإنجيل، متى 18:1ـ21 "أما يسوع المسيح فقد تمت ولادته هكذا: كانت أمه مريم مخطوبة ليوسف، وقبل أن يجتمعا معا، وُجدت حبلى من الروح القدس. وإذ كان يوسف خطيبها بارا، ولم يرد أن يشهر بها، قرّر أن يتركها سراً. وبينما كان يفكر في الأمر، إذ ملاك من الرب قد ظهر له في حلم يقول: "يا يوسف ابن داود، لا تخف أن تأتي بمريم عروسك إلى بيتك، لأن الذي هي حبلى به إنما هو من الروح القدس. فستلد ابناً، وأنت تسميه يسوع، لأنه هو الذي يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم" حدث هذا كله ليتم ما قاله الرب بلسان النبي القائل: "ها إن العذراء تحبل، وتلد ابناً، ويدعى عمانوئيل" أي "الله معنا". وفي الإنجيل كما كتبه لوقا 27:24 نقرأ "ثم أخذ <الرب يسوع> يفسر لهما، منطلقا من موسى ومن الأنبياء جميعاً، ما ورد عنه في جميع الكتب". وقال الرب يسوع المسيح لرؤساء اليهود في الإنجيل كما كتبه يوحنا 5: 39 و46 "أنتم تدرسون الكتب.. هذه الكتب تشهد لي، ولكنكم ترفضون أن تأتوا إليّ لتكون لكم الحياة.. فلو كنتم صدقتم موسى، لكنتم صدقتموني، لأنه هو كتب عني".

وهناك سبب آخر يمنع الإنسان من الإيمان بالرب يسوع، وهو حب الخطية والإثم، وعدم الرغبة في تغيير السلوك المعوج والسير مع الله في التقوى والبر والصلاح. ولقد نهى الرب يسوع المسيح عن الإثم والشر والخطية، ليس فقط في الأعمال والمظاهر الخارجية ولكن أيضاً في العقل والقلب. ولقد أدان الرب يسوع الرياء والتظاهر، وأوضح في تعاليمه أن الله قدوس وأنه يرى ما في القلب وفي العقل، ويبغى طهارة الإنسان من الداخل بفكره وأحاسيسه واتجاهات. وللأسف، كثير من الناس يتظاهرون بالتقوى والورع ولكن داخلهم مليء بالشر والنجاسة. ولقد قال الله في إشعياء 13:29ـ14 ، ".... لأن هذا الشعب يقترب مني بفمه ويكرمني بشفتيه، بينما قلبه بعيد عني. وما مخافتهم مني سوى تقليد تلقنوه من الناس. لذلك سأنتقم من هؤلاء المنافقين.." ولقد قال الرب يسوع المسيح عن نفسه في الإنجيل كما كتبه يوحنا 12:8 "وهذا هو الحكم: إن النور قد جاء إلى العالم، ولكن الناس أحبوا الظلمة أكثر من النور، لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة. فكل من يعمل الشر يبغض النور، ولا يأتي إليه مخافة أن تفضح أعماله. وأما الذي يسلك في الحق فيأتي إلى النور لتظهر أعماله ويتبين أنها عملت بقوة الله".

وسبب ثالث لعدم الإيمان بالرب يسوع هو الكبرياء. فلقد أكد الكتاب المقدس أننا جميعاً خطاة ومذنبون أمام الله، إذ لا يمكن لأي فرد أن يصل إلى الكمال الذي يرغبه الله. فنقرأ في الرسالة إلى مؤمني روما 23:3 ، "لأن الجميع قد أخطأوا وهم عاجزون عن بلوغ ما يمجد الله". ويقول النبي إشعياء، بوحي من الروح القدس، في إشعياء 6:64 "كلنا أصبحنا كنجس، وأضحت جميع أعمال برنا كثوب قذر، فذبلنا كأوراق الشجر وعبثت بنا آثامنا كالريح" إذن، حتى أعمالنا البارة ـ أي الصالحة ـ هي كثوب قذر أمام الله القدوس الكامل. ما أشقانا إذن. فحالتنا نحن البشر بائسة لا أمل فيها. ولكن الله أحبنا وأشفق علينا نحن البائسين اليائسين وأراد أن يخلصنا من عقاب الجحيم. ولذلك أرسل الله الرب يسوع إلى الأرض ليدفع عقاب آثام وخطايا البشرية بموته على الصليب، وليعطي غفران الخطايا لكل من يؤمن به. فنقرأ في إشعياء 4:53 "لكنه <الرب يسوع> حمل أحزاننا وتحمل أوجاعنا، ونحن حسبنا أن الرب قد عاقبه وأذله، إلا أنه كان مجروحاً من أجل آثامنا ومسحوقا من أجل معاصينا، حل به تأديب سلامنا، وبجراحه برئنا". وتقول الرسالة إلى مؤمني روما 6:5 "فإنه ونحن بعد عاجزون، مات المسيح عن العصاة في الوقت المعين <أي المعين من الله>" ويقول الإنجيل كما كتبه يوحنا 16:3 "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" والمؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح ينال أيضا البر والصلاح والتقوى كهدية ونعمة من الله. فنقرأ في الرسالة إلى مؤمني روما 21:3ـ22 "فقد أعلن البر الذي يمنحه الله، مستقلا عن الشريعة... ذلك البر الذي يمنحه الله على أساس الإيمان بيسوع المسيح لجميع الذين يؤمنون" وللأسف، كثيرون يريدون التقرب إلى الله ونيل رضائه بأعمالهم، ولا يرضون أن يعترفوا انهم خطاة ملوثون بالإثم، وأنهم عاجزون عن الوصول إلى مقاييس الله المقدسة. الكبرياء يمنعهم من الإعتراف بخطاياهم ومن قبول عطية الله المجانية لهم، الا وهي عطية غفران الخطايا وعطية بر الرب يسوع المسيح، هذه العطية التي يعطيها الله لكل من يؤمن بموت وفداء الرب يسوع المسيح على الصليب من أجل خطاياه. فهل يمنعك الكبرياء، يا صديقي، من قبول عطية الله المجانية؟ ويقول الإنجيل كما كتبه يوحنا 12:1 "أما الذين قبلوه <الرب يسوع> أي الذين آمنوا باسمه، فقد منحهم الحق في أن يصيروا أولاد الله".

ولقد أعلن الله جليا في كتابه المقدس عن من هو الرب يسوع المسيح، وأمرنا بالاستماع إلى كلامه. فنقرأ في الإنجيل كما كتبه لوقا 35:9 ".. هذا هو ابني الذي اخترته. له أسمعوا" وقال الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه في الإنجيل كما كتبه يوحنا 6:14 "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. لا يأتي أحد إلى الآب إلا بي" وفي إنجيل يوحنا 22:5ـ23 ، يقول الرب يسوع "والآب لا يحاكم أحدا، بل أعطى الابن سلطة القضاء كلها، ليكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. ومن لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله".

ولقد وعد الله كل من يبحث عن الحق بصدق وإخلاص، وكل من يريد أن يرضي الله ويتقرب منه جدياً، وكل من يريد أن يعرف حقاً من هو يسوع المسيح، نعم وعد الله هذ الشخص أن يكشف له عن ذاته وعن الرب يسوع المسيح. وإليك يا عزيزي بعض من وعود الله ووعود الرب يسوع في الكتاب المقدس:

الإنجيل كما كتبه متى 7:7ـ8 ، "اطلبوا، تعطوا. اسعوا، تجدوا. اقرعوا، يُفتح لكم. فكل من يطلب، ينال، ومن يسعى، يجد ومن يقرع، يُفتح له".

إرميا 13:29 "وتلتمسونني فتجدونني إذ تطلبونني بكل قلوبكم".

الثنية 29:4 ".. إن طلبتم.. الرب إلهكم، ملتمسينه من كل قلوبكم ونفوسكم، فإنكم تجدونه".

الإنجيل كما كتبه يوحنا 16:7ـ17 <قال الرب يسوع> "ليس تعليمي من عندي، بل من عند الذي أرسلني. ومن أراد أن يعمل مشيئتة الله يعرف ما إذا كان تعليمي من عند الله، أو أنني أتكلم من عندي".

الإنجيل كما كتبه يوحنا 44:6ـ45 <قال الرب يسوع> "لا يقدر أحد أن يأتي إليّ إلاّ إذا اجتذبه الآب الذي أرسلني.. جاء في كتب الأنبياء: سيتعلم الجميع من الله. وكل من يسمع الآب ويتعلم منه يأتي إليّ".

الإنجيل كما كتبه متى 15:16ـ17 ، "فسألهم <الرب يسوع>. وأنتم من تقولون إني أنا؟، فأجاب سمعان بطرس قائلا: "أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي" فقال له يسوع: " طوبى لك يا سمعان.. فما أعلن لك هذا لحم ودم، بل أبي الذي في السموات".

إذن يا عزيزي إذا قرأت الإنجيل بتمعن، وفحصته بإخلاص وطلبت من الله أن يعلن لك عن حقيقة من هو السيد المسيح، أؤكد لك ياعزيزي أن الرب سيستجيب لندائك وسيعلن لك الحق.​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا مارثا

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2009)

موضوع حلو كثير يا مارثا وجدير بالاهتمام، ايه أخبارك مشتاقة لك كثيرا .....فأنا أتخيلك من خلال كتاباتك ، وأتمنى لك من اللهالمزيدمن التقدم والنجاح......يا.....صديقتي الحلوة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا مارثا
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مارس 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> موضوع حلو كثير يا مارثا وجدير بالاهتمام، ايه أخبارك مشتاقة لك كثيرا .....فأنا أتخيلك من خلال كتاباتك ، وأتمنى لك من الله ا لمزيدمن التقدم والنجاح......يا.....صديقتي الحلوة


----------

